# Liverpool Victoria



## Holmsey24 (Aug 18, 2004)

Just to let every one know, just phoned them for a quote on R33 GTR and they are only insuring drivers over 30 years old. Might save you a bit of time if you are under 30 and read this b4 you call!!!  

Why do they take all your details first before finding out what car you got???

Seems like a good way to waste everyones time


----------



## Moschops (Sep 3, 2002)

They do imports, they don't do imports
They do mods, they don't do mods.

Seems to depend on who's on the other end of the phone at the time


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Well today they've told me they don't do skylines at all any more because they are too expensive to repair!! FFS.

anyway they wouldn't issue a covernote on a chassis no. and would only do it if already registered...talk about useless.
T


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

OK I ring them again as I saw another thread with a named person on...and they quoted me again!! Still by far the cheapest, but they absolutely won't give me a cover note on my chassis no. so I can register the car, yet I can't register the car without a cover note...aaarrgghh!
T


----------



## PMJ (Sep 11, 2001)

Dont know what they are on./.. I got mine covered last week on Vin number with them... and it still is.. just waiting for the plate now....


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

You are BL00DY joking! You wouldn't believe the pleading I've done with them and four different sodding telephone jocks, they absolutely and totally refused to do it. They told me their system wasn't set up to do it!! Do you have a name of someone you've spoken to?
Toni
hacked off


----------



## PMJ (Sep 11, 2001)

Nope sorry I dont... Just phone the number on my policy and a nice lady helped me out... next day got a cover note and a schedule with Vin number on it...


----------



## Eagle Eyes (Aug 24, 2002)

tonigmr2 said:


> OK I ring them again as I saw another thread with a named person on...T


Would you mind sharing the name of this person as I would like to get a quote
as well? Oh! and the telephone no.too
thanks


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Oops only just see this!

0800 514 514

Unfortunately the guy I referred to in the thread has left though!
T


----------



## roguejackal (Jul 10, 2004)

wrang Liverpool Victoria today,am 37 with full no claims with a 91 GTR32 they quoted £538 fully comp with £400 excess this is £92 cheaper than my previous cheapest quote


----------



## car32 (Oct 12, 2003)

roguejackal said:


> wrang Liverpool Victoria today,am 37 with full no claims with a 91 GTR32 they quoted £538 fully comp with £400 excess this is £92 cheaper than my previous cheapest quote


thats the same as i paid i was very happy with that. had a problem with the mrs's crx told me they didnt do imports? whats mine, then phoned again and needed min of two years no claims, third time they didnt list the car, fourth time sorted. very strange firm think its only one or two people who work at l&v who know what they are doing


----------



## Eagle Eyes (Aug 24, 2002)

roguejackal said:


> a 91 GTR32 they quoted £538 fully comp with £400 excess this is £92 cheaper than my previous cheapest quote


I rang them to be told that they only list R32 GTR from '92 onwards so
they can't insure anything that's not on their list.
Have you got the name of the person you dealt with?
It would help so much. Thanks


----------



## car32 (Oct 12, 2003)

sorry i cant remember it was a woman but i had no probs with them for my 91 gtr and with the crx import i just kept on and got a different person every time


----------



## roguejackal (Jul 10, 2004)

sorry icant remember the persons name either,but it was a bloke,any ideas for the best place for a 17 year old to get insured for her first car a Fiesta 1.1LX, the best iv managed to get is £888 3rd party fire & theft


----------



## Eagle Eyes (Aug 24, 2002)

roguejackal,
everytime i ring up i get told they don't list R32 GTR circa '90/'91. 
please can you ring LV, retrieve your quote, confirm the car details with them, and then get the name of the person. I would really appreciate your help on this.
thanks.


----------



## Eagle Eyes (Aug 24, 2002)

Eagle Eyes said:


> confirm the car details


exact model description and engine cc apparently.


----------



## ctrlaltdelboy (Feb 22, 2003)

called them today

they won't do cover if you've been banned in the last 5 years


----------

